

Show HN: I open-sourced my Dropbox-based Mac sharing app - johnw
http://aptonic.github.io/frenzy

======
johnw
Hi HNers - I posted the below explanation to GitHub but I'm reposting it below
as well in case you don't see it:

 _I originally did this project as a Mac app that I was intending to sell but
unfortunately it didn 't take off the way I'd hoped. When Apple rejected it
from the Mac App Store for depending on Dropbox that was the final nail in the
coffin and I had to abandon it and move onto other projects. I'm now open
sourcing it and making it free - mostly because I'm still using it and don't
want it to die. Others have emailed me and asked if I would consider open
sourcing it. So here we are._

Let me know if you have questions. I'd love to have some help improving the
app.

~~~
zura
Maybe if you had had Dropbox vs iCloud choice, Apple had not rejected it.

~~~
jemeshsu
Apple will not reject your app just because you're using Dropbox. See
1Password as an example. I did an app using iCloud in an unconventional way,
and got a call from Apple reviewer asking me to use Dropbox instead.

------
msgerbush
I use this app literally every day, it was absolutely worth the $6 or whatever
I paid for it at the time. It's a shame it didn't work out for you
financially, but I think this is still a great app.

It really just makes sharing webpages and files totally seamless, but it's not
as disruptive as texting, as noisy as facebook or twitter, and it doesn't
flood your email inbox. Also, I know exactly who is getting what, it all lives
in my Dropbox account, and the file format is totally transparent so I am able
to do whatever I want with my data.

I am excited to take a look at the code. A friend and I were actually already
working on a simple mobile app because we use this so often--now with access
to the code things should go a lot faster.

~~~
johnw
Thanks. Really glad you're enjoying it. The code is a real mess, but I'm
hoping to gradually improve it now it's open source.

------
agmichaca
I have used you app and works great for me and my coworker. I was waiting for
the realease of other plataform versions, that would be great. Think about
linux and windows. Maybe now with the open source someone can do that. Thanks
great idea.

~~~
johnw
You're welcome :) I'd love to see some other platforms supported as well.

------
EricMuller22
I have folders with a few different groups of friends for sharing music and
web links. Really a great tool - I'm sorry it didn't work out commercially,
but I am so excited to see this open sourced!

------
chid
So it the only advantage over Dropbox folders for this chat? (Sorry I don't
have a Mac)

~~~
johnw
Yep, it's for messaging using Dropbox shared folders.

